
Vehicle Safety Report - sahin-boydas
https://www.tesla.com/VehicleSafetyReport
======
sahin-boydas
In the 2nd quarter, we registered one accident for every 4.53 million miles
driven in which drivers had Autopilot engaged. For those driving without
Autopilot but with our active safety features, we registered one accident for
every 2.27 million miles driven. For those driving without Autopilot and
without our active safety features, we registered one accident for every 1.56
million miles driven. By comparison, NHTSA’s most recent data shows that in
the United States there is an automobile crash every 479,000 miles.

